# Gas clothes dryer propane conversion kit



## tednruthy (Sep 28, 2005)

I need to install a kit to convert a new clothes dryer from natural to propane gas. Can anyone give me some pointers on the difficulty of this job and what special tools I may need. I expect to get instructions with the kit. I haven't picked it up from Lowes yet. Please try to refrain from stating that I should not consider doing this myself. I am a long time DIY person. I will decide if I am capible of safely doing it once I read through the instructions. I am just looking for other DIY people who have done it and can tell me their experiences. I you happen to be a professional who is near me. (SW Mason county) send me a note and maybe I will hire you to do it. It is on a new Bosch clothes dryer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## driftfisher (May 1, 2008)

Worked for a propane co. for 20+ years and you should have no problem. Newer dryers can be more difficult, some times you need to disassemble the entire dryer to get to the gas valve, but once your there its pretty simple.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Only two things will need to be changed. The gas valve regulator and the burner outlet orifice. Fairly simple really. A screwdriver and adjustable wrench will be the only tools necessary to make the changes. One thing you should keep in mind though is that you may want a manometer to adjust the outgoing lp pressure at the gas valve to it's proper setting.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I will second the manometer or crank it down then back it off two turns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tednruthy (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks guys.
Hey NM Mechanical, You say crank it down al the way then back it off 2 turns. Please elaborate on this. Crank what down? Thanks. Also can I make a manometer out of vinyl tubing with a water column and adapt it to where I need to connect it? I know what a manometer is and how it works just don't have access to one.


----------



## driftfisher (May 1, 2008)

Don't worry about the manometer, your propane system is regulated to 11 inches of water column, any adjustment you make will be minuscule. Just install the regulator plug and the orifice and you will be fine. If you have any questions let me know we fish down the road from the tavern all the time. We are at Kampingas this weekend. If you'r worried I will have a gauge on the truck.


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

If its a front loader you will have it into pieces before your done. Not hard, just remember where you took parts off at.

Andy


----------



## tednruthy (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks All, I got the kit with instructions this week. Read through them and you are correct that this front loader will be completely dis-assembled to get to the valve needing replacement. The instructions look pretty good though. Thanks DRIFTFISHER but I am not going to get to this job this weekend.


----------



## tednruthy (Sep 28, 2005)

Plans changed for yesterday and I did get to the kit install. Tore the dryer down to it's bare chassis damn near. The instructions were very good with lots of pictures. It went well and took about 90 minutes. Looks like it worked fine when I finished. Didn't do a a load but fired her up for a minute or so to watch the flame in the burner.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Make sure you do a soap test for leaks when all is said and done. Better safe that sorry.

Nice job on the conversion.


----------

